# No drivers!?!?!? PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series



## Nekrage (Aug 15, 2008)

I just recently purchased a PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series. I got it used without the installation cd, i figured i would be able to download the drivers like any other damn hardware but that doesnt seem to be the case. Does anyone know of some drivers or have the cd that they cap rip for me?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Try Creative's *AutoUpdate*.


----------



## AquariusFX (Aug 14, 2008)

I would say contact creative and said that you lost the cd.
See if they can do anything for you.


----------



## Nekrage (Aug 15, 2008)

No luck with both options. I cant even talk to creative because theres no serial number on the damn product....sigh im not sure what to do now. The only thing i can think of is attempting to find somone who could rip the disk for ms.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

i went to post the link, but realised as you must have done - no drivers.

tut tut, unbelievable.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Aren't they the same as regular X-FI series drivers?

http://support.creative.com/downloads/


----------



## Nekrage (Aug 15, 2008)

You would think so, but unfortunatly they are not the same. But guess what i got the disc! Im going to rip it and upload it some where...i just dont know where to. If anyone needs it let me know. Send me an email at ****** or just post here. Thx for the assistance guys.


----------



## Kirkulez (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, I know this thread is getting old, but could someone post a link to this cd. I'm in desperate need of this stupid disk. any torrents for it possibly? (Creative could at least have a working driver installer but NO, you need to have this disk first)


----------



## Vortimaxx (May 21, 2009)

Me too. I bought a Ceative SB0880 Titanium OEM PCI-E card off e-bay and was sent just the card. The drivers off the site work fine if you only want 2 ch. out of the optical out. I tried to install the Dolby Digital Live / DTS activation software (that I had to buy for $5.00 off their site) separate from the drivers and it says the system cant find the hardware :/ I need the CD to install it all at once. I may have to try an older driver. I am going back and forth with e-mail to Creative but it takes forever to get any answers, they need live chat support.


----------



## Nekrage (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow i got an email that someone replied to this thread lol its been sooooooo long I have the cd with me and im posting a link to it now : ) give me a couple mins i will have it up for you.


----------



## Nekrage (Aug 15, 2008)

Going to be more like and hour : ( uploading it to megaupload at the moment...so hold off please


----------



## Nekrage (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YZ7VMWSQ

HERE YA GO!!!! Hope this helps. If you need anything else please let me know.


----------



## Vortimaxx (May 21, 2009)

That is very kind of you. I found a solution to my problem, it goes like this...
The OEM card I have is new but dated 2007. I went into "Other Downloads" and found both the Dolby and DTS encoding applications there so I downloaded and installed them and they worked ray:. I think what they are doing is setting there new cards up with activation hardware that require activation and registration so they can keep an eye on who is buying there products, as well as make a couple dollars on you if you should lose the key or acquire the card like I did :4-thatsba. I love the sound that now comes out of this thing . So if anyone needs the activation key I now have one that I don't need. lol


----------



## cheekseo (Jun 25, 2009)

hi , can anyone kind enough to upload Creative Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect Pack.
i need it for my vista os.
thank you.


----------

